# Panic Hardware on Electric Rooms



## LGreene (Nov 26, 2010)

This is a multiple-part question, so bear with me.  The NEC requires doors to certain electric rooms to have panic hardware or devices that are normally latched but operate under simple pressure.  Although there are other types of locks that would meet the simple pressure requirement, most of the AHJs in my area want to see panic hardware on these doors.

If I'm reading the NEC right, this applies to electric rooms with >600V or >1200A if there is a door within 25' of the working space, and also transformer vaults.  The IBC has a requirement for panic hardware on electric rooms, but it doesn't apply to the same rooms as the NEC:  _"Electrical rooms with equipment rated 1,200 amperes or_

_more and over 6 feet (1829 mm) wide that contain overcurrent devices, switching devices or control devices with exit or exit access doors shall be equipped with panic hardware or fire exit hardware. The doors shall swing in the direction of egress travel."_

Here are the questions:

a) Someone just pointed out to me that NEC section 110.31 (B) (2) says this:  _"In Places Accessible to Qualified Persons Only. Indoor electrical installations considered accessible only to qualified persons in accordance with this section shall comply with 110.34, 110.36, and 490.24."_  The paragraph about the panic hardware is in 110.33 - not one of the sections listed in 110.31 (B) (2).  I'm not that familiar with the NEC, but it doesn't seem possible that the intent is that for places accessible to qualified persons only those are the only 3 sections that need to be met.  Can you help educate me?

b) The IBC is only addressing rooms with >1200A.  Is this just an inconsistency or is there more to the story?

c) How common is it for an electric room to have >600V or >1200A?  I'd like to have a rule of thumb...would the main electric room for most commercial/institutional buildings qualify?  Or only buildings of a certain size or type?  Can you give me some insight into this?

As always, thanks in advance for your help.  You are all a wealth of information.


----------



## steveray (Nov 27, 2010)

I have in for review currently a 200,000 square foot addition with a 3000 amp switch gear...they show the doors swinging in, and no specified hardware....they got a denial letter....it would be mainly larger buildings or buildings with large machinery..manufacturing, printing presses, are some of the ones I have seen...not sure about the inconsistency, I will have to look at that...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 27, 2010)

These are two different code groups; ICC (IBC) & NFPA (NEC); and this will invariably add to the confusion.

The section in IBC is consistent with NEC article 110, part II for electrical rooms 600 volts or less.

Part III is Over 600 volts and 110.33 apply to both qualified and unqualified persons places of access.

Definitely want crash bars in these rooms, there is a high potential of injuries from blindness; loss use of limbs or carry someone and to back into the door without having to manipulate an opening device.

Remember volts and amperes are two different measures.

May some one chime in about general rules? I always ask the size.


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Nov 29, 2010)

I agree in these rooms the potential for electrical injuries is great.  I do a significant amount of work for an electrical utility.  We always make sure the main electrical room and any electrical/transformer vaults or yards have panic hardware and the doors/gates swing outward.


----------



## north star (Nov 29, 2010)

** * * **

Lori,

The NEC and the IBC must be used together to [ try ] and obtain

the most compliant, safest application of these electrical rooms

possible.........Naturally, because these are two totally separate

code/ standards, there will be differences in each.

You have asked a number of questions, ...some related to "panic

hardware" and some related to the various construction requirements

of these types of rooms / spaces.

a). There are lighting requirements - Article 110.34(D), ...warning

signage - Article 110.34©, ...separation [ by a suitable partition,

fence, or screen ] of 600v or less from the 600v or more equipment

- Article 110.34(B), ...automatic fire sprinklers per NFPA 13, 2010

Edition, Ch. 8.15.10, ...possibly no fire sprinklers per NFPA 13:

Ch. 8:15.10.3 ( i.e. - 2 hour rated assemblies ) and others. FWIW,

the requirement for "panic hardware" is in Article 110.33(A)(3),

2008 NEC.  Rated assemblies would mean rated doors too!

b). Again, someone familiar with both standards will need to address

all of the issues involved, ...not just the "panic hardware".

c). Electric rooms should be designed to accomodate the various panels

and equipment that will be installed in them ( i.e. - switchgear,

transformers, grounding systems, conduit, motors, etc. etc. ). Storage of

' stuff ' is these areas is almost a guarantee. I haven' seen too many

compliant electrical rooms / spaces.

Hopefully, this helps! 

** * * **


----------



## raider1 (Nov 29, 2010)

LGreene said:
			
		

> This is a multiple-part question, so bear with me.  The NEC requires doors to certain electric rooms to have panic hardware or devices that are normally latched but operate under simple pressure.  Although there are other types of locks that would meet the simple pressure requirement, most of the AHJs in my area want to see panic hardware on these doors.  If I'm reading the NEC right, this applies to electric rooms with >600V or >1200A if there is a door within 25' of the working space, and also transformer vaults.  The IBC has a requirement for panic hardware on electric rooms, but it doesn't apply to the same rooms as the NEC:  _"Electrical rooms with equipment rated 1,200 amperes or_
> 
> _more and over 6 feet (1829 mm) wide that contain overcurrent devices, switching devices or control devices with exit or exit access doors shall be equipped with panic hardware or fire exit hardware. The doors shall swing in the direction of egress travel."_
> 
> ...


110.31 only applys to electrical rooms that contain equipment that operates at OVER 600 volts.

110.26©(3) requires doors in electrical rooms under 600 volts and containing equipment over 1200 amperes to have pressure hardware for egress doors located less than 25 feet from the required working space.



> b) The IBC is only addressing rooms with >1200A.  Is this just an inconsistency or is there more to the story?


Again look at 110.26©(3) for under 600 volts.



> c) How common is it for an electric room to have >600V or >1200A?  I'd like to have a rule of thumb...would the main electric room for most commercial/institutional buildings qualify?  Or only buildings of a certain size or type?  Can you give me some insight into this?As always, thanks in advance for your help.  You are all a wealth of information.


There are quire a few buildings that would qualify for the 1200 ampere requirement.

Chris


----------

